# Show us your tarantula's + Setups



## geckolover07 (Dec 29, 2010)

hey guys,
am looking to buy my first tarantula and need to know everything i can about them. size, good starter species, temperature of enclosure if needed, diet and enclosure setups.
pics would be great!
cheers guys and girls
Aaron


----------



## reptilesrkool (Dec 29, 2010)

here ya go mate best place to find your info and for sale t`s but if u have any Q`s jus pm me i think i have 10 atm


----------



## hornet (Dec 29, 2010)

Very easy to keep and really any species is a suitable starter, at the most i have had in excess of 20 species and approx 150 specimens but currently have about 60 specimens and about 5-7species. I keep mine on pure coco peat in a wide array of containers, less ventilation is better so i have started using food storage containers from woolies but you can use cheap chinese containers for juvenile species aswell. Room temp is fine normally unless it gets overly cold in your area you should be fine without heating. I provide large specimens with a coconut shell hide and young specimens half a plastic pot or half a peat pot. I feed mine on wood roaches and mealworms, every 2-3weeks for all ages is a good feeding rate just give them as much as they will take (you will soon learn how much that is, it varies from spider to spider). I have been keeping and breeding for about 6-7years now so if you have any more questions feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 29, 2010)

Hornet knows his spiders mate so i'll just post some pics lol
1. Rattler. 2.Hirsutus .3.Banded during moult .4.Emerald .5.pseudo crass


----------



## hornet (Dec 29, 2010)

nice pics mate  any chance of names? Id's are one thing i have never been good at but then again never really looked into it much.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 29, 2010)

A few more 1.species 10 .2.Tahnee .3.Kotzmans .4.male Kotz .5.Stirlingi


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 29, 2010)

hornet said:


> nice pics mate  any chance of names? Id's are one thing i have never been good at but then again never really looked into it much.



No probs mate i'll edit them


----------



## hornet (Dec 29, 2010)

very nice  how big's your rattler now?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 29, 2010)

some more 1.Species 3 male .2.Plumipes nth .3. plumipes sth .4.Sarina .5.plumebo eating a cricket


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 29, 2010)

hornet said:


> very nice  how big's your rattler now?



The biggest one is about 70mm all hissing and carrying on at me too, aggressive little buggers


----------



## animush (Dec 30, 2010)

Great pics, tarantulas are freaking cool.

Could anybody enlighten me as to the legal situation on owning tarantulas in WA or australia in general as I was under the impression it was not allowed?
If so any links or further information would be greatly appreciated as my girlfriend wants one 

Cheers!


----------



## hornet (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes unfortunately its currently illegal to keep inverts including tarantula's in WA


----------



## animush (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks hornet, thats a shame. What about in Victoria? We will be moving there within the next 6 months all things going according to plan.


----------



## hornet (Dec 30, 2010)

your free to keep any inverts you want in vic


----------



## animush (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks again for the quick responce hornet  Will be looking forward to it!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 30, 2010)

No issues in Vic mate as hornet stated, although if you're moving over you might want to get your wildlife licence set up early if you want to import your reptiles(if you are bringing any).


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jan 13, 2011)

only 2 of mine


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jan 13, 2011)

reptilesrkool said:


> only 2 of mine



1st female nebo 2 male p.srina


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 13, 2011)

hornet said:


> your free to keep any inverts you want in vic


 
Would that be the same for marine inverts?


----------



## Jason (Jan 13, 2011)

great shots guys. id love to get one but to be honest, while i like them and find them interesting, im a little intimidated haha. could you list some sites that have them for sale etc


----------



## hornet (Jan 13, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Would that be the same for marine inverts?


 
yes you can keep any inverts (apart from some declared pest species) in vic. Some you may need p[ermits to collect though

---------- Post added 13-Jan-11 at 10:27 AM ----------




Jason said:


> great shots guys. id love to get one but to be honest, while i like them and find them interesting, im a little intimidated haha. could you list some sites that have them for sale etc


 
Jazinvertebrates!, Australian Spiders And Scorpions


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 14, 2011)

sorry to hijack this thread but I am unsure of what species to buy as I am yet to own a T. I am kind of leaning towards plumipes as I like the look of the real hairy ones and would like something that grows large. I would also like a T that maybe you could see out more often than some if possible. I noticed on the GS site that plumipes are a arid species. How is the husbandry differ in arid versus rainforest species? I will be getting one or two slings,unsure if I will get two or maybe three different species or just go with one plumipes. I also like the look of the *Selenotypus sp. “3” Goddess Tarantula but they don't seem to have any in stock.
*

---------- Post added 14-Jan-11 at 08:26 PM ----------



---------- Post added 14-Jan-11 at 08:26 PM ----------



---------- Post added 14-Jan-11 at 08:28 PM ----------


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can anyone help with my above questions and thoughts? That Jazinvertebrates link work for anyone else? It's dead for me.


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

Husbandry is no different then it is with rain forest species. Most t's you will rarely see, arids in particular dont come out all that often. Best bet is to go into the room where they are kept at night with the red torch and you will often see them at the entrance to their burrow or out walking around


----------

